# blue crabs



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

any place to buy live ones or freshly cooked, Im coming down for a week on aug 12 and would like to buy enough for supper one day. I'll have a boat but don't have any traps


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Joe Patti's has them steamed.
Sometimes Maria's Seafood does also.


But my favorite is :

L&T Seafood Market  
Address: 8710 Pensacola Blvd, Pensacola, FL 32534
Hours: Open today · 9AM–7PM
Phone: (850) 494-7070

Call first and reserve them, because sometimes I get them live.
When I want like 5 or 6 dozen, I pay for them over the phone to insure they will not sell them before I get there.


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

I've walked on johnsons beach on the icw side late in the afternoon and picked up 12 or 15 by hand real close to the bank, and it's a nice walk around sunset too??


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

anywhere near orange beach, that 's where I'm staying


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try Billy's Seafood Bon Secour.

http://www.billys-seafood.com/


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

Johnsons beach is on perdido key, just down the road from orange beach, plan on doing any kind of fishing?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

+1. For L&T. They usually have some really nice ones!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SaltySurprise said:


> I've walked on johnsons beach on the icw side late in the afternoon and picked up 12 or 15 by hand real close to the bank, and it's a nice walk around sunset too??


i thought they closed johnson beach at sunset?

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Try Billy's Seafood Bon Secour.
> 
> http://www.billys-seafood.com/


billy's on bon secour has the biggest crabs i've ever seen.
good price too.

jack


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

*Billys - Bon Secour*



MrFish said:


> Try Billy's Seafood Bon Secour.
> 
> http://www.billys-seafood.com/


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

We are right around the corner from Billy's; they usually have nice crabs, good price, and will steam them for you.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

btw, what is billy getting for a dozen these days?

jack


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys buying #1's or #2's? I wouldn't mind getting a couple dozen #2's but I prefer getting live and steaming them myself. Tried to get live ones at Joe Patties but they told me they don't sell live. How much are live 2's going for?

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------

